# "Goop" inlay



## jrbeall

Just tried some inlay using 5 min epoxy and glitter.  Got the large bottles of epoxy from a model airplane store and the glitter from Michaels.  Seems to work really well and ready to turn in a couple of 
hours.  Faster than Inlace and cheaper.  For black I have used ebony dust.


----------



## arioux

Wow wow and wow[:0][:0][:0]

Great job.

Alfred


----------



## GaryMGg

Ooooh Laa Laa


----------



## gerryr

Really nice.  Just in case nobody has noticed, this is J.R. Beall of the Beall Tool Company.


----------



## alphageek

Holy Cow!   Now thats a first post!   I've been thinking about that same combination of materials (glitter and epoxy) for an inlay.  However, my inlay plans were no-where near this!

I'm just stunned...each of those pens have incredible looks. The 2 pass gold/silver on the middle is just mindblowing.


----------



## Marc Phillips

Holey Guacamole.... those are impressive!

_jrbeall
Member
USA
1 Posts
Member Since:
Oct 25 2006_

OK... Ya gotta pick up the pace on posting here... especially beautiful pens like those! []

Thanks for the tip on the epoxy and glitter...


----------



## airrat

I thought the name looked familiar.    very nice job those look great.

So how did you do the cuts?


----------



## leehljp

Welcome! And a great set of pens for a first showing! But it is easy to tell that you have considerable experience as a background to this. Show us some more!


----------



## TBone

Man, first post and already showing off  

Great looking pens![]


----------



## PenPal

Ebony Dust.

I have a very old and good quality hand coffee grinder to use scrap ebony for infilling,find that easy and effective.  

I have the utmost respect for the detail in your pens and technique,welcome seems inadequate.
Peter


----------



## toolcrazy

Wow, a celeb in our midst. 

Nice set of pens.


----------



## Paul in OKC

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> Really nice.  Just in case nobody has noticed, this is J.R. Beall of the Beall Tool Company.



(I noticed) Welcome, and nice pens!


----------



## PenTurnerJohn

Jerry,  I really like how you've done the inlay work.  You've improved on what I saw a few weeks ago.  I like the glitter touch, too.  Well done!!


----------



## BRobbins629

Okay - someone has to ask. Did you use a collet chuck?  

Nice job on the pens.


----------



## its_virgil

..or did you use the Beall Lathe Wizard: I will guess thath both were used. Welcome to the group. We like the collet chuck and I love your kalediscopes.
Do a good turn daily!
Don  


quote]_Originally posted by gerryr_

Really nice.  Just in case nobody has noticed, this is J.R. Beall of the Beall Tool Company.
[/quote] in


----------



## DocStram

JR ..... we are not only impressed by your craftsmanship ... but also your ingenuity.  We have been in admiration of your inventiveness for a long time.  Many of the IAP members are big fans of the Beall collet chuck, the 3 wheel buffing system, the crush grind pepper mills, the treen drive, and of course, those first class lathe spindle taps.   

You probably don't remember me, but I'm the guy who spoke with you over the phone last Spring begging, cajoling, and pleading with you to bring back the infamous Lathe Wizard.  

Thanks for taking the time to share your pens!  Long live the Lathe Wizard!!


----------



## gwilki

Welcome, JR. Those are all beautiful. Can you tell me a bit about the process? Are you saying that you used 5 minute epoxy rather than casting them in PR?


----------



## thewishman

Mr. Beall has a new tool - showed it to our woodturners club in Columbus. You guys will be impressed when it is unveiled.

Chris


----------



## low_48

Welcome JR,
I've been a big fan for years. In fact so many years that I have an autographed copy of your threading book back from the days when you went to all the regional woodworking shows. Not to mention my pleasure seeing the automatic salesman at work. I can't remember what show that was. IWF? Anyway, beautiful pens!!


----------



## Gary Max

Chris had the info I was looking for
---New Tool---


----------



## louisbry

Welcome Mr. Beall.  Your pens are out of this world.   Did you cut the inlay groves with a lazer or have you invented a new tool to do this?


----------



## workinforwood

Very nice, I love the spirals, just don't have the tools to make them, or not that I'm aware of anyhow.


----------



## R2

That is onE BIG BANG first post. CONGRATS .,WELL DONE[][^]


----------



## alamocdc

Sweet, JR. I don't know what you used to make the grooves, but I want one!!!!


----------



## txbatons

Welcome, JR. Beautiful pens.


----------



## jrbeall

Thanks for all the kind comments.  Here are a few more pens.  They were all made on a new tool I have been working on.  It is a much improved version of the Lathe Wizard but it is just for pens and is called the Pen Wizard.  It is a stand alone device which holds a pen mandrel, right off the lathe and uses a Dremel or Foredom to apply ornamental patterns.  It can do an endless variety of spirals, crosshatches and guiloche patterns with many types of router bits and end mills.  

I have completed several prototypes and have sent one to China to see if can be manufactured at a price that will sell.  If it works out, I expect you guys to all line up with money in your hands and make me rich.

Since I can only do one picture per post,  I will make another post with a picture of the Pen Wizard prototype.


----------



## Marc Phillips

> _Originally posted by jrbeall_
> 
> If it works out, I expect you guys to all line up with money in your hands and make me rich.



I know I will be in line.... those pens are incredible.... I can't even imagine how well they would sell!

Thanks for posting those... and I look forward to your latest invention!


----------



## Marc Phillips

> _Originally posted by jrbeall_
> 
> I guess I don't know how this works.  It won't let me do another picture.



Here's the 3 pics together...


----------



## jrbeall

OK  Here is picture of Pen Wizard prototype.


----------



## jrbeall

Thanks


----------



## alamocdc

Thanks, JR. Some may get in line when you come out with them, but I'm already there.


----------



## penhead

Not only standing in line...already told Santa I would like one []

Those are some really great looking pens, by the way..!


----------



## mick

Welcome aboard JR.....love your collet chuck and would like to love your new pen wizard also as soon as it's available


----------



## Rmartin

Late to the party, but not too late to say welcome and I love the pens.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

JR those are just to much! Already told the LOML that as soon as it hits the market I've got to have one.


----------



## toolcrazy

I got my tent up outside the door. I'll be campin here till they open the door.


----------



## Daddy1

Now lets not be hasty.  These things should be tested to make sure then are safe.  I am willing to offer myself up as a gunea pig.  I will take the Pen Wizard and test it.  I will give monthly updates as to how it works and then in a year or so we can determine if it is fit for mass distribution.  I can work closely with J R so everyone wins.  The only compensation I will request is a FREE pen wizard.  I am willing to make that sacrifice for you all.

J R e-mail me so we can iron out the details


----------



## leehljp

I have been waiting for someone to deliver that machine. You sure baited us well!  The hook is set now all you have to do is reel us in!  Just complete it before March so I can buy one while I am back in the States!


----------



## gerryr

Since I recognized the name first, I get to go to the head of the line.[]


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> Since I recognized the name first, I get to go to the head of the line.[]



Ladies first! So sorry Gerry, you'll have to be second in line!


----------



## PenWorks

Beautifull pens Jr. , great designs.

Your proto type looks simular to the Mill Lathe that Woodcraft marketed for a while.
I almost purchased your original lathe wizard for the Gulliche patterns, but became defunt, before I could get one.
I hope this machine works without to may complications and you can get if manufactured.
Just think, if you make a buck on each machine and sell a million.....your a millionair !! 
Welcome to IAP, will be waiting........


----------



## broitblat

Beautiful work and I'm looking forward to learning more about the new tool 

  -Barry


----------



## dwilasnd

So I see the Lathe Wizard ( http://jrbealltool.com/lathewiz.htm ), is the Pen Wizard still coming?


----------



## DocStram

I thought the Lathe Wizard was discontinued.  Is that an old website photo?


----------



## R2

Los Trios Incredibalus.[]


----------



## SherryD

very impressive, can't wait to use mine


----------



## george

Oh Oh Oh 
How ? How ? How ?
great, realy great work


----------

